# 2010 nissan rogue - a/c compressor oil



## edwards213 (Jul 31, 2016)

What is the type and amount of a/c compressor oil I need? Where is it sold?

My a/c compressor recently died and I am prepping to replace the compressor. I was wondering what type of oil and how much to add to the compressor. The owners manual mentions to use "Oil Type S or exact equivalent" but does not give any guidance on the amount of oil. I have been searching where to find this exact type of oil and have talked to autozone, advanced auto and O'Reilly but I have not been able to find anywhere/anyone that knows what I am talking about. The sticker under the hood says PAGS but when I mention this specific type of compressor oil I get blank stares. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------

